# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Benim Köyüm - İbrahim Sevindik

## Öztürk

BENİM KÖYÜM 

Baharda şenlenir bağı, bahçesi
Kokusu başkadır benim köyümün 
Unutturur adama gamı, kederi 
Havası başkadır benim köyümün 
XXX
Akşam olur herkes döner evine 
Can kurban inan ki benim köyüme
Gülabi'nin torunları derler bizlere
Özü başkadır benim köyümün 
XXX
Yeşil yeşil meşeleri var dağında 
Meyve ağaçları çiçek açar bağında
Her çeşit otlar yeşerir toprağında
Yeşili başkadır benim köyümün 
XXX
Köyümün kenarından akar çayı
Kıvrım kıvrım dolanır sular tarlayı 
Unuttum sanma orda olmayı
Dostluğu başkadır benim köyümün
XXX
Yaz gelince çıkarlar yaylaya
Gurbetçiler hasretle döner sılaya
Benden selam olsun Aziz Ağa'ya
Sevgisi başkadır benim köyümün

İbrahim SEVİNDİK

----------

